# Will Your Faith Grow this Fall?



## dudley (Aug 28, 2010)

Will Your Faith Grow this Fall?

I subscribe to the newsletter : [email protected]
This week they are advertising what seems to be a good program, Will Your Faith Grow this Fall?, that I thought fellow Reformed Protestants might be interested in. I am sharing the info with my PB brothers for that reason.

This program offers a way to get some great theological training right from your home. The Theology Program was designed for those interested in Reformed theology from your own home and you learn from passionate theological teachers while interacting with fellow students. 

Reclaiming the Mind Ministries believes that God has called us to have a impact on the church and culture by taking back what rightly belongs to God – the mind. We live in a time of anti-intellectualism, skepticism, and confusion. Their goal is to reclaim the mind by energizing the church providing resources for intellectual engagement. 

You can get more information by going to http//www.reclaimingthemind.org
Michael Patton, Th.M. is the President and Instructor, Reclaiming the Mind Ministries Michael received a bachelor of arts in biblical studies at University of Biblical Studies and Seminary in Bethany, OK. He received a master of theology degree in New Testament Studies from Dallas Theological Seminary. Michael is the president of Reclaiming The Mind Ministries. He is also a speaker on Theology Unplugged, an Internet radio broadcast found at reclaimingthemind.org. He currently resides in Oklahoma with his wife and four kids.


----------



## Christopher88 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds really good, but check this out: 
Worldwide Classroom: Courses


----------



## dudley (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris,

Thank you for the reference. I registered for some courses and I subscribed to all 3 publications including their monthly magazine "Covenant" to be sent to my home. I just received the following e mail confirmation:

*Dudley Davis,

Your My Classroom registration was successful! Use the below link to login to My Classroom.

Worldwide Classroom: MyClassroom | My Profile

Thank you,
worldwide-classroom.com*

Chris I am eager to learn as much as I can about the Reformed branch of Protestantism. I am now a Presbyterian but was a Roman catholic until only a few years ago. I believe the Reformed theology and the Reformed Protestant faith is the true church of Jesus Christ and the apostles. I am always eager to learn more of my new found Christian faith.

I hope you too enjoy the *Reclaiming the Mind Ministries*. I receive Michal Horton’s theological word of the day and his regular newsletters and spend time on His site as well as a good deal of time on the PB 

Thank again my PB brother. Let me know what you think of the Reclaiming the mind ministries.

I plan to start with the following lectures on Reformation and Modern Church History

Chris,

I registered to start with the following course on the Protestant Reformation and Church History. I have developed a strong interest in the Protestant reformation and all the protestant reformers. I think partly because I can relate to much of the thinking of those men as they too were at one time captives in bondage to the Roman catholic church and her false papist teachings as I was. I have said to many I could relate to John Calvin when he said he experienced a true Protestant conversion. I believe I have experienced the same in my own faith journey and can truly say I also experienced a True Protestant conversion.

CH320 
Reformation and Modern Church History
Course Description
The study of Christianity from the Reformation to the present, with source material readings. In this course Dr. Calhoun helps the student understand the development of Christian thought and apply church history to contemporary ideas and issues. The course also includes a brief overview of historic revivals and world missions.
Course Instructor
David Calhoun

I plan on using the MP3 Audio Lectures & Resources Lecture Transcript Study Guide ￼￼￼ and PDF downloads. The first course has 31 lessons.

Lesson 1: Introduction to Reformation and Modern Church History 
Lesson 2: The Context of the Reformation 
Lesson 3: Erasmus and the Humanists 
Lesson 4: The Life of Martin Luther ￼
Lesson 5: Luther's "Theology of the Cross" ￼
Lesson 6: The Life and Theology of Ulrich Zwingli ￼
Lesson 7: The Radicals of the Reformation ￼
Lesson 8: The Life of John Calvin ￼
Lesson 9: The Theology of Calvin ￼
Lesson 10: The English Reformation ￼
Lesson 11: John Knox and the Scottish Reformation ￼
Lesson 12: The Catholic Reformation ￼
Lesson 13: The Results of the Protestant Reformation 
Lesson 14: The Anglicans ￼
Lesson 15: The Puritans 
Lesson 16: The Scottish Presbyterians ￼
Lesson 17: The Church in the Netherlands 
Lesson 18: The Westminster Assembly ￼
Lesson 19: Calvinism in the New World ￼
Lesson 20: Protestant Orthodoxy 
Lesson 21: Brother Lawrence and Blaise Pascal 
Lesson 22: The Enlightenment and Romanticism 
Lesson 23: Pietism and Bach ￼
Lesson 24: The Evangelical Revival in Great Britain ￼
Lesson 25: The Great Awakening in America ￼
Lesson 26: The Life and Theology of Jonathan Edwards ￼
Lesson 27: The Second Great Awakening in America 
Lesson 28: Missions in "the Great Century" 
Lesson 29: The Black Church in America 
Lesson 30: Calvinism in Nineteenth-Century America 
Lesson 31: Nineteenth-Century England ￼
Lesson 32: Nineteenth-Century Scotland ￼
Lesson 33: Nineteenth-Century Europe ￼
Lesson 34: The Expansion of Calvinism ￼
Lesson 35: Christianity and Liberalism ￼
Lesson 36: The Roman Catholic Church in the Modern World ￼
Lesson 37: Eastern Orthodoxy

Thank you again Chris. Have you completed any of the courses? And do you have any particualr recomendations?


----------

